# κουκουλοφόροι = hooded / hood-wearing youths, protesters / youths etc. in balaclavas / in hoodies, balaclava-clad youths



## nickel (Dec 11, 2008)

Στον προβληματισμό για λέξεις της επικαιρότητας (ρίξτε ιδέες, λεξιλόγοι!) μπαίνει και ο _κουκουλοφόρος_.

Στις ανταποκρίσεις βλέπω _*masked*_ (θα τον επηρέασαν τον ανταποκριτή τα μαντίλια που φοράνε οι διαδηλωτές για την προστασία από τα χημικά) και *protesters in balaclavas*.







Οι *μπαλακλάβες* (που είναι γνωστές και σαν *μάσκες του σκι, ski masks*) ονομάστηκαν έτσι από την Μπαλακλάβα της Κριμαίας, βάση των Εγγλέζων στον Κριμαϊκό πόλεμο (βλ. και μάχη της Μπαλακλάβας, _Charge of the Light Brigade_, Τένισον κ.λπ.). Τις μάλλινες Balaclava helmets (ή Balaclava caps) τις φορούσαν οι Εγγλέζοι στρατιώτες. Και σήμερα βέβαια, στις ταινίες του Χόλιγουντ, κάθε αξιοπρεπής ληστής και δολοφόνος με πριόνι κυκλοφορεί με τη δική του μάσκα του σκι.

Τώρα, για να πω την αλήθεια, δεν ξέρω πόσοι δικοί μας διαδηλωτές ή γνωστοί-άγνωστοι (θα ανοίξω νήμα και γι' αυτό) φορούν μάσκες του σκι ή μπαλακλάβες. Οπότε οφείλω να προτείνω και τον όρο *hoodie*, για το μπουφάν με την κουκούλα αλλά ενίοτε και τον κουκουλοφόρο.






Λέει στη Wikipedia:
In the UK, hoodies have been the subject of much criticism; some shoplifters have used the hood to conceal their identities from CCTV cameras in shopping centres. Particularly when worn with a baseball cap, the hoodie has become a trademark of "chavs": it has been called the "chav-style" in an Oxfam report.
Έχει κι άλλα ενδιαφέροντα εκεί.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 11, 2008)

Η Guardian αναφέρει και hooded youth. Εντωμεταξύ, το είδατε αυτό;
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2008_Greek_riots
Κυκλοφορεί τουλάχιστον από χθες. Φοβερά αντανακλαστικά αυτή η Βίκι.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 11, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Εντωμεταξύ, το είδατε αυτό;
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2008_Greek_riots
> Κυκλοφορεί τουλάχιστον από χθες. Φοβερά αντανακλαστικά αυτή η Βίκι.


Αλλά αυτό πολύ φτωχό, για τέτοια φιγούρα (...figure, εννοω)! :)


----------



## Palavra (Dec 11, 2008)

Φιγούρα; Τι φιγούρα; Εμένα μόνο αυτή η έννοια μου έρχεται στο μυαλό.


----------



## nickel (Dec 11, 2008)

Η συγκεκριμένη φιγούρα με το μακρύ χέρι εκφράζει πολλούς. Και προσοχή όταν σχολιάζετε δικομανείς!

Τα παραπάνω τρία μηνύματα θα σβηστούν κάποια στιγμή.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 11, 2008)

nickel said:


> Η συγκεκριμένη φιγούρα με το μακρύ χέρι εκφράζει πολλούς. Και προσοχή όταν σχολιάζετε δικομανείς!
> 
> Τα παραπάνω τρία μηνύματα θα σβηστούν κάποια στιγμή.



Να γίνουν τέσσερα.


----------



## Elena (Dec 11, 2008)

Balaclava(-)*clad* (παραδοσιακά...)

:)


----------



## nickel (Dec 14, 2008)

Χρήσιμη αναφορά στην ιστορία της κουκούλας από τον Τάκη Καμπύλη στην Καθημερινή. Δυστυχώς, δεν υπάρχει τίποτα για μπαλακλάβα ή μάσκα του σκι. Χαράμι πάει τόση κουλτούρα του Χόλιγουντ.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 6, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Εντωμεταξύ, το είδατε αυτό; http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2008_Greek_riots
> Κυκλοφορεί τουλάχιστον από χθες. Φοβερά αντανακλαστικά αυτή η Βίκι.


Και αναφέρει και το Σαραντάκο:


> The same newspaper received harsh criticism for misquoting Isocrates in its front page of December 10. [227]
> 
> 227 *^* "Το ψεύτικο ρητό του Ισοκράτη για την «αυτοκαταστροφή της δημοκρατίας»" (in Greek). Nikos Sarantakos (2008-12-10). Retrieved on 2009-01-03.


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2009)

Περισσότερη επικαιρότητα. Από τις αγγλικές σελίδες της Καθημερινής:

New laws target *hoodies*
Vandals, rioters offending while wearing hoods will have jail terms doubled

Justice Minister Nikos Dendias yesterday heralded the introduction of stricter penalties for *hooded demonstrators* caught vandalizing public property or disturbing the peace, proposing that jail terms be doubled for those found guilty of wreaking havoc while concealing their identity.

“We envisage a series of provisions (to discourage) the use of hoods, the concealment of features,” Dendias said after talks with Inner Cabinet officials. “Greek citizens should not be afraid to show their faces, particularly while protesting,” he added. [...]

The new tougher measures come just a few days after a group of *hooded youths* ran amok in the upmarket Athens district of Kolonaki, smashing up store fronts and cars with crowbars and sledgehammers. Witnesses described the youths as “crazed” and said that many appeared to be in their early teens.

[...]


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2011)

Όχι, δεν θα επιχειρήσω απόδοση του *κουκουλοφορισμού* — προς το παρόν.
https://www.google.com/search?q=ρέπ...s=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## Zazula (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## daeman (Apr 23, 2013)

Zazula said:


> I have found the real purpose of hoodies...



 low morrale, _pl._ low morrals


----------



## bernardina (Apr 23, 2013)

Zazula said:


> I have found the real purpose of hoodies.



Goodies hoodies


----------



## pidyo (Nov 10, 2014)

Σπεύδω να κατοχυρώσω έναν εξαιρετικό νεολογισμό του 11χρονου γιου μου για τους hoodies (και με τη στυλιστική και με την ακτιβιστική έννοια): κουκουλάρος.


----------



## Themis (Nov 11, 2014)

pidyo said:


> Σπεύδω να κατοχυρώσω έναν εξαιρετικό νεολογισμό του 11χρονου γιου μου για τους hoodies (και με τη στυλιστική και με την ακτιβιστική έννοια): κουκουλάρος.


Και το απαραίτητο συμπλήρωμά του: _το ρεμπελιό των κουκουλάρων._


----------



## pidyo (Nov 11, 2014)

Themis said:


> Και το απαραίτητο συμπλήρωμά του: _το ρεμπελιό των κουκουλάρων._



Προφανώς. Γι' αυτό τον ρώτησα αν ήξερε τους ποπολάρους και το αρνήθηκε (δεν ήξερε καν τη λέξη ρεμπελιό).


----------

